

UK journalists 'conspiring' to ask questions about police surveillance - ch215
http://pastebin.com/GXbFvypw

======
ch215
Met bars Guido Fawkes and others from asking RIPA questions amid Press Gazette
conspiracy theory [http://www.pressgazette.co.uk/met-police-bars-guido-
fawkes-a...](http://www.pressgazette.co.uk/met-police-bars-guido-fawkes-and-
others-asking-ripa-questions-after-claiming-they-are-working)

Met's extraordinary Ripa FoI refusal [http://order-order.com/2015/02/27/mets-
extraordinary-ripa-fo...](http://order-order.com/2015/02/27/mets-
extraordinary-ripa-foi-refusal/)

------
higherpurpose
Poor police. They must feel so oppressed and under continuous scrutiny...Wait,
that reminds me of something else.

